# Antique bottles at online goodwill



## Yellow26 (Jan 18, 2022)

I was just posting some pics if anyone interested in this but goodwill has antiques online, and you bid on auctions...anyway in case someone maybe interested in bottles or other items they have.


----------



## Len (Jan 18, 2022)

Who knew?!    Thanks Yellow26.


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 18, 2022)

Len said:


> Who knew?!    Thanks Yellow26.


Yw


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 19, 2022)

You would be amazed at were you can find antique bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Jan 19, 2022)

I sure don't see $11.00 there. What am I missing?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 19, 2022)

I was aware of their website but I keep forgetting to check regularly. Might better than Ebay where bottle prices are inflating like food prices.


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogo said:


> I sure don't see $11.00 there. What am I missing?


I know you bid on them, and that was a bid when i did screenshot. But 3 days was left still so i dont last bid or if its over yet i havent checked today


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 19, 2022)

I just noticed they charge a handling fee that varies on each listing. This is in addition to shipping!


----------



## coreya (Jan 19, 2022)

I used to find some good stuff on the goodwill site a long time ago but since it became very corporate and well know the prices tend to the very high side.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I was aware of their website but I keep forgetting to check regularly. Might better than Ebay where bottle prices are inflating like food prices.


I just got a nice aqua 8 sided improved pontil umbrella ink for $12, only i bid. Buy it now was $75. Still can find deals on Ebay. My Ebay name is ESLAYER.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice ink. Way to go RB!


----------



## Scapelander1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yellow26 said:


> I was just posting some pics if anyone interested in this but goodwill has antiques online, and you bid on auctions...anyway in case someone maybe interested in bottles or other items they have.View attachment 234136


I've bought on this auction site several times, always check your estimated shipping cost prior to placing a bid. Some are extremely high


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 21, 2022)

Scapelander1 said:


> I've bought on this auction site several times, always check your estimated shipping cost prior to placing a bid. Some are extremely high


Especially if out of the country!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 21, 2022)

That's a great deal. Very nice!


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 21, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I just noticed they charge a handling fee that varies on each listing. This is in addition to shipping!


Yes make sure shipping aint arm n leg..


----------

